
New DNC leaks released - oneloop
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/775812373269454848
======
urmish
Are ambassador positions supposed to be sold off like this? Looks like Obama
wasn't the messiah people hoped he was. Hmm.

~~~
trdrake
Maybe not "supposed to be", but historically rather common:

[http://washdiplomat.com/index.php?option=com_content&id=8985...](http://washdiplomat.com/index.php?option=com_content&id=8985:in-
us-selling-ambassadorships-to-highest-bidder-has-long-history&Itemid=428)

------
oneloop
What I'm learning so far is that these DNC people are quite sophisticated in
their data analysis of donors. Fascinating.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Well, look at it this way. We all have a pretty good idea the kinds of
sophisticated tools (and questionable tactics) employed by the likes of
Facebook and Google.

Well, they are just trying to make money. The DNC and RNC are playing for
bigger stakes, so I would expect their efforts to be that much more dedicated
and sophisticated.

~~~
oneloop
I get it, it makes perfect sense rationally. Intuitively it feels cynical, but
I do think intuition is overrated.

